# " around the old smokehouse"



## collardncornbread (Jan 2, 2010)

I will be needin a lot of input for this one. For several years now I have been askin questions to the older folks in my family, about how they used to cure, and smoke their ham, bacon, and sausage. It was a way of life that provided our grandparents with meat during times when a springhouse was the only refrigeration.
It was such hard work that it took a gathering to help accomplish the task, before the meat could spoil.
It bonded family, friends, and neighbors together, in a time when just plain livin, worked you into a sweat.
    So I am askin for lots of help here. I will share openly what I learn. I will post pictures, and stories as They are shared with me. And Hopefully our grandsons will be able to use the knowledge.
    Pictures like: Scalding and sraping. salting. Smoke wood. Pictures of Smokehouse. Anything you would like to add.
   Nick called it a picture /tutorial.
Collardncornbread


----------



## Lobo69ss (Jan 2, 2010)

There`s a series of books out that you might find useful called the "Foxfire Series".  I read them years ago & the stuff in there`s exactly what you`re looking for.  The author is/was a teacher in the Smokey Mtns (or the Blue Ridge area, the memory`s gettin foggy). He had his students go out into the community & interview the oldsters that were still around. Stories ranged from making soap to building flintlocks as they were made back in the 1700`s.  Putting up meats & vegetables was covered in depth in 1 of the books, but I don`t remember which 1 right now. Last I knew, there were about 8 different books covering all sorts of old time techniques . You might be able to do a google search to find the books, but I always found them @ places like Walden`s Books.
  Tim/Lobo


----------



## olcowman (Jan 3, 2010)

We still get together and process 5 or 6 a year with family and friends. They have a big hog killing in the city of Woodland, Ga every fall where they welcome participation. You might try callig the city hall for exact dates. As far as the Foxfire books, they sort of paint the process with a broad brush without giving many of the specifics in many cases. They are an excellent read regardless.

Does any know if they still publish these books? I know that the teacher who started it all was convicted of some pretty bad things which pretty much ruined all he had accomplished. A few years back I saw a magzine called Foxfire that they were trying to keep the program rolling along with but it was a totally different aproach than the books themselves.


----------



## collardncornbread (Jan 3, 2010)

I have  several of the foxfire books. They are some interesting books. They cover just a littlebit, of everything.


----------



## schreck_1 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a book called "Country Wisdom & Know How" which is kinda an instruction manual for everything a self sufficient fella would want to do.  Its my first reference whether I'm starting into a construction project or planting a new vegetable.  

As for butchering and curing meat, it does an OK job with the general stuff, but I wasn't satisfied with its directions for curing hams.  Just not quite enough detail.

I will add to the hog discussion that there are 2 different ways to cure a ham 1. Dry cure  2. Brine.  Dry cure produces the country style ham that will keep for months without refridgeration.  Brine cure or city ham is mostly what is commercially available today.  I used the brine cure to "ham" some deer roasts last month and it came out pretty good.  It tastes a lot like canadian bacon and make a darn good biscuit.


----------



## schreck_1 (Jan 3, 2010)

I wish I had a real smoke house, but you can definitely get by without it.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 13, 2010)

We kill our hogs every year. Most of the time in Febuary. With the weatherlike it is now , it is perfect. It is hard work well worth the reward. I also have the compltete set of foxfire books. Very valuable material,if you ncan desipher it. I had a teacher in highschool that participated in the program and helped with some of the books.He also had famiy  in the wine book and I have it autographed.   I got several of the old books off of EBAY.    They are definalty worth having. 


As far as the hog killing get invovled and reep the rewards ! It is amazing to see the meat "take " salt and cure with no refridration needed . Three good nights under 40 degrees is all it takes when in the salt.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 14, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Does any know if they still publish these books? I know that the teacher who started it all was convicted of some pretty bad things which pretty much ruined all he had accomplished. A few years back I saw a magzine called Foxfire that they were trying to keep the program rolling along with but it was a totally different aproach than the books themselves.



Yep, they're still published.  I saw the whole series at Books-A-Million just before Christmas.  There are different folks involved throughout the series though, so that's probably why.


----------



## droptine55 (Jan 17, 2010)

we used to do about 12 hogs every year. but little by little most of the help has fallen along the way side. so now we just go to the slaughter shop, buy our fresh hams shoulders and side meat. put them in salt brine. hams go in first, shoulders secound, the the side meat. for some come out earlier than the others. as for the brine mix, just mix salt with water , alittle at a time till it will float an egg about the size of a quarter(thats the top of the egg), pour over your meat which you have placed in a curing barrel, till all is covered. leave hams in about 4 weeks, shoulders about 2 1/2  to 3weeks sides 3-4 days. once taken out of the brine, hang in smokehouse and smoke accordingly.cure your meats when temps are down or your meat will spoil in the brine


----------



## olcowman (Feb 2, 2010)

just an update:
www.oldsouthfarm.com
Hog killing on Feb. 6  in Woodland, GA (Talbot county about 45 mintues east of Columbus)open to the public for demonstrations. Participation available with registration. Go to website for details or phone Mr Bulloch @ 706-674-2894 or 706-975-9136.


----------



## collardncornbread (Feb 10, 2010)

I didn't get to go to woodlawn last weekend for the hogkilling demonstrations. But I have had a few more people remember more about what they used to do. I think my dad remembered more when he realized I wasn't going to ask him to start butcherin my hogs for christmas. 
I have had several recipies come in. But one very important point has come out last week.  You MUST cut off the balljoint on a ham, OR it will taint the meat.
as for the smokehouse, Dad said the one they had as long as he was at home, he helped his Papa build from logs. about 10' x 14'. chinked with mud to make it tight. and had either a cedar, or cyprus shingle roof.


----------



## collardncornbread (Jan 17, 2011)

About a year ago I started this post. Well I have 4 hogs i have been feeding for a year now, that I am going to give it a try with in another week or so. I may have missed the best weather last week,But, I have my Grandads 5' syrup kettel, and am trying to build a smokehouse now.
If anybody has any more recipies, I am open. I want to try the brine and the dry methods. Thanks for all the replies.
btw. what type salt is the best to use. iodine. plain, or sea salt. or maby something else.??


----------



## cobra97 (Jan 17, 2011)

Check out http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=451111&highlight=smokehouse

Also do a search on "smokehouse" in the outdoor cafe. Bayou Hunter has several threads you would be interested in. Use the "search this thread" tool.


----------



## garnede (Jan 19, 2011)

For salt use Kosher, pickling, rock, or canning salt.  It does not have iodine in it like table salt.  The iodine can give a bad taste and makes it taste saltier.  

I don't know if you want to make any sausage, but I have a book with lots of sausage recipes in it called: "Hot Links and Country Flavors" sausages in american regional cooking By: Bruce Aidells and Denis Kelly. The book has recipes for 67 different types of sausage from around the country and then has recipes for the use of each type of sausage in meals.  It gives instructions on how to grind, stuff, hot and cold smoke sausages.  If you want to make the most use of your hogs I highly recommend this book.  

Also if you want to make bacon I have successfully done that too.  The basic way is to mix 1/2 salt to 1/2 brown sugar and apply liberally to both sides of the pork belly.  Let it sit either in the fridge or in a cool spot for 3-5 days.  This mixture will pull the moisture out of the meat and fat and replace it with some salt/sugar.  Then rinse the salt/sugar mixture off the pork and pat it dry.  Then hang it vertically and let a fan or breeze blow over it over night.  Then cold smoke the pork bellies for 8-12 hours with the wood of your choice.  I like apple or pecan.  If you like pepper crusted bacon apply that after you pat it dry.  If you like a leaner bacon make a roast from the shoulder that is 1"-2" thick (whatever thickness it is should be consistent).  Then follow the instructions to make bacon, it makes an excellent lean bacon.


----------



## bobljr (Feb 24, 2011)

*Smokehouse*

Check out www.smokingmeatforums.com /smokehouse
Lots of plans and tips.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Keep this thread going.  I really enjoy learning some of these things.  We used to slaughter 2 or 3 a year, but we stopped before i was old enough to really learn the process.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 24, 2011)

The Foxfire method (one of them) is to coat the ham with 50/50 brown sugar and salt, let it cure for 6 weeks in the cool darkness. It's got to be liberally coated, and done immediately when the animal is slaughtered. Then you hang it up in your smokehouse and keep a trickle of hickory smoke going 24/7 for a few weeks. Whenever you need a piece, you walk out to the smokehouse and carve off what you need, and leave it hanging in the smokehouse. 

More details in the Foxfire books. I believe that is in book I.

Elliot Wigginton is the credited author, and they are all still published today as they were originally.


----------

